# Caressa zittisce Galliani: "Fuorigioco? Lo capisce pure mia figlia"



## Louis Gara (8 Febbraio 2015)

*Caressa zittisce Galliani: "Fuorigioco? Lo capisce pure mia figlia"*

Dope le roventi polemiche sollevate da *Adriano Galliani* in merito alla presunta scelta della *Juve *di mostrare o meno le *immagini del replay*, interviene anche il giornalista Sky* Fabio Caressa*, che spiega: "Non è la Juventus che sceglie di mandare o non le immagini. Nelle 10 partite di Serie A* ci sono diversti registi*, 6 di Sky, 3 di Mediaset e uno Rai per le 10 partite del campionato. Ieri c'era uno di Sky, quindi la Juve non ha scelto niente, come il Milan non sceglierebbe niente nelle partite in casa loro. *Il posizionamento delle camere è scelto ad inizio stagione ed è approvato dalla Lega.* La differenza è che mentre quasi tutte le altre società si affidano a Infront, Napoli e Juve si producono le proprie immagini sportive. Allora l'unico problema è quello di stabilire un organo terzo, lo potrebbe fare la Lega, che quando si litiga, dica: è cosi o non è così.

Il *fuorigioco*? Il Milan ha tweettato che la linea tracciata da Sky non era parallela al centrocampo. E' molto semplice come cosa: il *punto di vista è al centro*, quindi *c'è la focalizzazione sul punto davanti a voi *e poi c'è la prospettiva. E' puramente geometria. *L'ho spiegato anche a mia figlia che fa le scuole medie e l'ha capito*. E' per questo che la linea non sembra parallela, perché la proiezione a causa della prospettiva la rende così.
*Guardando questa locandina, nel punto in fondo le macchine non è che vanno ad incastrarsi... si chiama prospettiva*"

_La locandina a cui si riferisce Caressa_


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Febbraio 2015)

Sbeffeggiati pure da Caressa. Ragazzi, siamo diventati peggio dell'Inter.
Galliani ma quando ti levi dagli zebedei? Ci stai ridicolizzando in una maniera assurda.


----------



## O Animal (8 Febbraio 2015)

Caressa avrà anche ragione ma è un juventino perso... Ieri sera al 2 a 1 rideva come la prima volta che ha montato la Parodi...


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Febbraio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Caressa avrà anche ragione ma è un juventino perso... Ieri sera al 2 a 1 rideva come la prima volta che ha montato la Parodi...



Rideva perchè Bonucci nell'esultare è caduto come un idiota sui cartelloni

Caressa è Romanista, per sua stessa ammissione


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dope le roventi polemiche sollevate da *Adriano Galliani* in merito alla presunta scelta della *Juve *di mostrare o meno le *immagini del replay*, interviene anche il giornalista Sky* Fabio Caressa*, che spiega: "Non è la Juventus che sceglie di mandare o non le immagini. Nelle 10 partite di Serie A* ci sono diversti registi*, 6 di Sky, 3 di Mediaset e uno Rai per le 10 partite del campionato. Ieri c'era uno di Sky, quindi la Juve non ha scelto niente, come il Milan non sceglierebbe niente nelle partite in casa loro. *Il posizionamento delle camere è scelto ad inizio stagione ed è approvato dalla Lega.* La differenza è che mentre quasi tutte le altre società si affidano a Infront, Napoli e Juve si producono le proprie immagini sportive. Allora l'unico problema è quello di stabilire un organo terzo, lo potrebbe fare la Lega, che quando si litiga, dica: è cosi o non è così.
> 
> Il *fuorigioco*? Il Milan ha tweettato che la linea tracciata da Sky non era parallela al centrocampo. E' molto semplice come cosa: il *punto di vista è al centro*, quindi *c'è la focalizzazione sul punto davanti a voi *e poi c'è la prospettiva. E' puramente geometria. *L'ho spiegato anche a mia figlia che fa le scuole medie e l'ha capito*. E' per questo che la linea non sembra parallela, perché la proiezione a causa della prospettiva la rende così.
> *Guardando questa locandina, nel punto in fondo le macchine non è che vanno ad incastrarsi... si chiama prospettiva*"
> ...





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sbeffeggiati pure da Caressa. Ragazzi, siamo diventati peggio dell'Inter.
> Galliani ma quando ti levi dagli zebedei? Ci stai ridicolizzando in una maniera assurda.



.


----------



## O Animal (8 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Rideva perchè Bonucci nell'esultare è caduto come un idiota sui cartelloni
> 
> Caressa è Romanista, per sua stessa ammissione



Ho sentito milioni di diverse opinioni sul tifo di Caressa ma secoli fa ho saputo che era juventino nonostante sia nato a Roma. 

Per 30 anni ha sempre commentato la Juve, sia in tempo di gloria che in tempi di vacche magre.. E per compensare le sue telecronache juventine hanno dovuto mettergli accanto quell'interista di Bergomi... Motivo per il quale quando commenta il Milan è meglio cambiare telecronaca...


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Febbraio 2015)

Per colpa di Galliani e di quell'ebete (scusate ma così si chiama) che ha tweettato sul Twitter ufficiale del Milan quell'oscenità sulle linee parallele, mi stanno facendo vergognare di essere milanista. Se poi ci mettiamo che si stanno facendo spiegare da Caressa e la figlia l'elementarità della prospettiva in un'immagine, peggio ancora.
Pietà.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2015)

Che smacco ragazzi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Febbraio 2015)

> "Consigliamo al geometra Galliani di fare un ripasso delle questioni prospettiche prima di approvare progetti per il nuovo stadio del Milan. Non si sa mai..."



questo commento è fanatastico


----------



## Marilson (8 Febbraio 2015)

Se solo Barbara volesse potrebbe usare questa storia per silurare Galliani. Ce n'è abbastanza direi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Febbraio 2015)

Ha ragione e ha fatto bene, anche se è odioso. È da capre ignoranti dire che quell'immagine è sbagliata perché non è parallela alla linea del centrocampo!!! Ma perché insistono!!!


----------



## Gianni23 (8 Febbraio 2015)

Anche la D'Amico ci si mette: "Nessuno metta in dubbio la nostra onestà". 

Accerchiati proprio.


----------



## BianconeroVero (8 Febbraio 2015)

Caressa Juventino.

Ora ho sentito tutto e posso ritirarmi in meditazione eremitica per i prossimi 20 anni.

Lasciate la negazione della realtà al vostro presidente, amici rossoneri. Almeno voi.


----------



## Aragorn (8 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dope le roventi polemiche sollevate da *Adriano Galliani* in merito alla presunta scelta della *Juve *di mostrare o meno le *immagini del replay*, interviene anche il giornalista Sky* Fabio Caressa*, che spiega: "Non è la Juventus che sceglie di mandare o non le immagini. Nelle 10 partite di Serie A* ci sono diversti registi*, 6 di Sky, 3 di Mediaset e uno Rai per le 10 partite del campionato. Ieri c'era uno di Sky, quindi la Juve non ha scelto niente, come il Milan non sceglierebbe niente nelle partite in casa loro. *Il posizionamento delle camere è scelto ad inizio stagione ed è approvato dalla Lega.* La differenza è che mentre quasi tutte le altre società si affidano a Infront, Napoli e Juve si producono le proprie immagini sportive. Allora l'unico problema è quello di stabilire un organo terzo, lo potrebbe fare la Lega, che quando si litiga, dica: è cosi o non è così.
> 
> Il *fuorigioco*? Il Milan ha tweettato che la linea tracciata da Sky non era parallela al centrocampo. E' molto semplice come cosa: il *punto di vista è al centro*, quindi *c'è la focalizzazione sul punto davanti a voi *e poi c'è la prospettiva. E' puramente geometria. *L'ho spiegato anche a mia figlia che fa le scuole medie e l'ha capito*. E' per questo che la linea non sembra parallela, perché la proiezione a causa della prospettiva la rende così.
> *Guardando questa locandina, nel punto in fondo le macchine non è che vanno ad incastrarsi... si chiama prospettiva*"
> ...



Zittiti pure da quel burino di Caressa, che fine stiamo facendo ..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Febbraio 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Anche la D'Amico ci si mette: "Nessuno metta in dubbio la nostra onestà".
> 
> Accerchiati proprio.



La D'Amico... cioè la compagna di Buffon?


----------



## juventino (8 Febbraio 2015)

In tutta questa polemica gli unici che giustifico sono proprio Caressa e Sky.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> In tutta questa polemica gli unici che giustifico sono proprio Caressa e Sky.



Forse dimentichi questo... e non è un fotomontaggio.






A Sky ci odiano tutti, ed è cosa risaputa che quell'emittente televisiva è pro Juve. Basta chiedere a qualsiasi tifoso che non sia gobbo. La conduttrice di punta ha una relazione con Buffon. E John Elkan è entrato a far parte del CDA della società di Murdoch, la News Corp che controlla Sky.


----------



## Ruud (8 Febbraio 2015)

Siamo ai livelli delle luci di Marsiglia.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2015)

Galliani, ormai, fa sembrare un genio chiunque.


----------



## Gianni23 (8 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La D'Amico... cioè la compagna di Buffon?



Sempre di sky si tratta.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Forse dimentichi questo... e non è un fotomontaggio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sky e tutta la sua banda di ladri se ne possono andare a quel....


----------



## Marchisio89 (9 Febbraio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ho sentito milioni di diverse opinioni sul tifo di Caressa ma secoli fa ho saputo che era juventino nonostante sia nato a Roma.
> 
> Per 30 anni ha sempre commentato la Juve, sia in tempo di gloria che in tempi di vacche magre.. E per compensare le sue telecronache juventine hanno dovuto mettergli accanto quell'interista di Bergomi... Motivo per il quale quando commenta il Milan è meglio cambiare telecronaca...


Caressa é lupacchiotto.


----------



## gianluca1193 (9 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Forse dimentichi questo... e non è un fotomontaggio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sky è più Pro Roma ...

Detto ciò, hanno ragione,stop, inutile disquisire sulla fede di Caressa e di Sky stessa...
Figura vergognosa, facciamo sempre più pena, da tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## Marchisio89 (9 Febbraio 2015)

Ma perché quel titolo sul Milan? cos'era accaduto? siamo sicuri che non é un fotomontaggio?


----------



## pennyhill (9 Febbraio 2015)

Con il ritorno economico che hanno entrambe le parti tra diritti tv e abbonamenti, immagino quanta voglia ci sia di farsi “guerra”.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Febbraio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Con il ritorno economico che hanno entrambe le parti tra diritti tv e abbonamenti, immagino quanta voglia ci sia di farsi “guerra”.



Ma infatti. E' stata semplicemente una sparata. Probabilmente a Galliani da fastidio che alcune squadra non si affidino a Infront (dove ci sta qualche suo intrallazzo sicuramente) e ha colto la palla al balzo.


----------



## Gianni23 (9 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Forse dimentichi questo... e non è un fotomontaggio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La D'Amico che è la compagna di Buffon da qualche mese... dai va la...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Febbraio 2015)

Ovvio che esiste la prospettiva ma la linea è sbagliata lo stesso, non rispetta il punto focale.


----------



## folletto (9 Febbraio 2015)

Siamo (anzi sono) all'ammazza caffè

Questa società è strafinita, e quando qualcuno si deciderà a togliersi dalle balls sarà troppo tardi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Ma perché quel titolo sul Milan? cos'era accaduto? siamo sicuri che non é un fotomontaggio?



Tempo fa è accaduto che qualcuno in Sky si è preso la briga di fare quello scherzo di cattivo gusto. Quindi la richiesta di togliere la regia dalle mani dei broadcaster (Mediaset incluso) non la trovo così campata per aria. 

Qui puoi sentire le scuse di Sky, che tuttavia non specifica di cosa si tratti, invita a non divulgare le immagini e non cita neanche la squadra coinvolta (per paura di perdere abbonati)


----------



## folletto (9 Febbraio 2015)

"niente di grave eh"............


----------



## MarcoG (9 Febbraio 2015)

la figlia di Caressa sta imparando una geometria vagamente opinabile..
basta misurare gli angoli per scoprire che è sbagliata la linea, non di molto ma sbagliata.. qui si parla di un dato oggettivo e non di sensazioni..

detto questo, è da un pezzo che quelli di sky sono tutto tranne che oggettivi.... il problema è che lo è anche Galliani... anche con la linea tracciata per bene il fuorigioco è millimetrico e ci può stare un errore arbitrale, mentre non ci può stare che il milan giochi con la coppia di centrali che ha schierato...


----------



## Plasma (9 Febbraio 2015)

Ripeto.... qualcuno mi spieghi perche' la riga del fallo laterale in basso da sinistra scende verso destra??????? perché' non e' ORIZZZONTALE????????? per insultare Galliani ci sarebbe tempo,ma mettete da parte per un attimo questo... e rispondete!!!


----------



## bmb (9 Febbraio 2015)

La cosa più assurda è che gran parte dei tifosi milanisti si sono schierati dalla parte della Juve/Sky.


----------



## Plasma (9 Febbraio 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> La cosa più assurda è che gran parte dei tifosi milanisti si sono schierati dalla parte della Juve/Sky.


Lode a te.......


----------



## Plasma (9 Febbraio 2015)

Poi si puo'anche odiare Galliani......


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Febbraio 2015)

Plasma ha scritto:


> Ripeto.... qualcuno mi spieghi perche' la riga del fallo laterale in basso da sinistra scende verso destra??????? perché' non e' ORIZZZONTALE????????? per insultare Galliani ci sarebbe tempo,ma mettete da parte per un attimo questo... e rispondete!!!



Non scende verso destra, dal centro scende ambo i lati. E' un effetto ottico dovuto alla televisione o alla telecamera presumo. Guarda l'immagine sotto.
Non cambia niente ai fini della determinazione del punto di fuga, le line di fallo laterale potrebbero essere pure a zig-zag, quelle che contano sono le linee che convergono verso tale punto.


----------



## Plasma (9 Febbraio 2015)

e questa cos'e'????? io faccio capo a questa.....come mai lo sponsor jeep di destra e' più' basso????a me sembra tecnologia dei tagli dell'erba.....altra cosa,la retta in alto (sotto veneto banca..) ti sembra uguale a quella in basso????


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dope le roventi polemiche sollevate da *Adriano Galliani* in merito alla presunta scelta della *Juve *di mostrare o meno le *immagini del replay*, interviene anche il giornalista Sky* Fabio Caressa*, che spiega: "Non è la Juventus che sceglie di mandare o non le immagini. Nelle 10 partite di Serie A* ci sono diversti registi*, 6 di Sky, 3 di Mediaset e uno Rai per le 10 partite del campionato. Ieri c'era uno di Sky, quindi la Juve non ha scelto niente, come il Milan non sceglierebbe niente nelle partite in casa loro. *Il posizionamento delle camere è scelto ad inizio stagione ed è approvato dalla Lega.* La differenza è che mentre quasi tutte le altre società si affidano a Infront, Napoli e Juve si producono le proprie immagini sportive. Allora l'unico problema è quello di stabilire un organo terzo, lo potrebbe fare la Lega, che quando si litiga, dica: è cosi o non è così.
> 
> Il *fuorigioco*? Il Milan ha tweettato che la linea tracciata da Sky non era parallela al centrocampo. E' molto semplice come cosa: il *punto di vista è al centro*, quindi *c'è la focalizzazione sul punto davanti a voi *e poi c'è la prospettiva. E' puramente geometria. *L'ho spiegato anche a mia figlia che fa le scuole medie e l'ha capito*. E' per questo che la linea non sembra parallela, perché la proiezione a causa della prospettiva la rende così.
> *Guardando questa locandina, nel punto in fondo le macchine non è che vanno ad incastrarsi... si chiama prospettiva*"
> ...



Galliani ha creato un mostro.....


----------



## Plasma (9 Febbraio 2015)

Parallela?????


----------



## MarcoG (9 Febbraio 2015)

Plasma ha scritto:


> Ripeto.... qualcuno mi spieghi perche' la riga del fallo laterale in basso da sinistra scende verso destra??????? perché' non e' ORIZZZONTALE????????? per insultare Galliani ci sarebbe tempo,ma mettete da parte per un attimo questo... e rispondete!!!



allora.. la cosa della riga è una semplice distorsione dell'ottica della telecamera (distorsione "a cuscino").
calcolare per il resto se la linea è diritta o storta in prospettiva è davvero un'impresa terribilmente ardua. Le due immagini, sia quella sky, sia quella resa dalle pagine facebook dei milanisti, presentano delle incongruenze, anche se quella di sky è la più verosimile (che non vuol dire esatta).
Una corretta misurazione si può fare solo ove si misurino i quattro angoli della figura geometrica.

Per farla semplice, basta guardare le linee del prato in una di queste immagini più ad alta risoluzione, magari giocando con i valori di luminosità.
Dando per buono che l'immagine sia ripresa esattamente a centrocampo e la ripresa sia diritta, basta misurare gli angoli delle linee di prato a destra e sinistra del campo. Anche se ad occhio sembrano molto simili, non lo sono, per qualche grado...
Ipotizzando che la foto sia presa leggermente più a sinistra e non sia in linea (la cosa rende molto più difficile la misurazione dell'angolo), le differenze si attenuerebbero...

praticamente, la linea non è giusta, ma parliamo di poco.. con una linea correttamente tracciata (quasi impossibile avendo a disposizione solo questa immagine) Tevez sarebbe sul filo del fuorigioco...


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Febbraio 2015)

Plasma ha scritto:


> e questa cos'e'????? io faccio capo a questa.....come mai lo sponsor jeep di destra e' più' basso????a me sembra tecnologia dei tagli dell'erba.....altra cosa,la retta in alto (sotto veneto banca..) ti sembra uguale a quella in basso????


Non è uguale a quella in basso, sempre per il motivo che ti ho detto. E' un effetto ottico, dovuto credo al tipo di ripresa (penso si dica grandangolare, non ne sono sicuro). Guarda quest'altra immagine:







Anche qui la linea laterale in basso scende. Cos'è, la Costa Rica tarocca le immagini?
Ragazzi, va bene che i gobbi sono ladroni... mò non esageriamo.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dope le roventi polemiche sollevate da *Adriano Galliani* in merito alla presunta scelta della *Juve *di mostrare o meno le *immagini del replay*, interviene anche il giornalista Sky* Fabio Caressa*, che spiega: "Non è la Juventus che sceglie di mandare o non le immagini. Nelle 10 partite di Serie A* ci sono diversti registi*, 6 di Sky, 3 di Mediaset e uno Rai per le 10 partite del campionato. Ieri c'era uno di Sky, quindi la Juve non ha scelto niente, come il Milan non sceglierebbe niente nelle partite in casa loro. *Il posizionamento delle camere è scelto ad inizio stagione ed è approvato dalla Lega.* La differenza è che mentre quasi tutte le altre società si affidano a Infront, Napoli e Juve si producono le proprie immagini sportive. Allora l'unico problema è quello di stabilire un organo terzo, lo potrebbe fare la Lega, che quando si litiga, dica: è cosi o non è così.
> 
> Il *fuorigioco*? Il Milan ha tweettato che la linea tracciata da Sky non era parallela al centrocampo. E' molto semplice come cosa: il *punto di vista è al centro*, quindi *c'è la focalizzazione sul punto davanti a voi *e poi c'è la prospettiva. E' puramente geometria. *L'ho spiegato anche a mia figlia che fa le scuole medie e l'ha capito*. E' per questo che la linea non sembra parallela, perché la proiezione a causa della prospettiva la rende così.
> *Guardando questa locandina, nel punto in fondo le macchine non è che vanno ad incastrarsi... si chiama prospettiva*"
> ...



.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non scende verso destra, dal centro scende ambo i lati. E' un effetto ottico dovuto alla televisione o alla telecamera presumo. Guarda l'immagine sotto.
> Non cambia niente ai fini della determinazione del punto di fuga, le line di fallo laterale potrebbero essere pure a zig-zag, quelle che contano sono le linee che convergono verso tale punto.



questa immagine parla chiaro.. basta aver studiato un minimo... nessun taroccamento. Immane figura di m.. da parte del Milan... Grazie Galliani...


----------



## runner (9 Febbraio 2015)

io di sta storia non ho neanche voluto sapere niente....

personalmente non mi sono neppure documentato, visto che è stata tirata fuori solo per non parlare dell'indecente prestazione e di Pippo che sarebbe da esonero!!


----------



## Plasma (9 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non è uguale a quella in basso, sempre per il motivo che ti ho detto. E' un effetto ottico, dovuto credo al tipo di ripresa (penso si dica grandangolare, non ne sono sicuro). Guarda quest'altra immagine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leggi cio' che ha scritto Marcog,noi non parliamo della superiorità della juve.....io dico solo che non si puo dire così fermamente che l'azione era regolare......ps dell'immagine su vale la stessa cosa,vedo tagli dell'erba....e' questa la tecnologia?????


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Febbraio 2015)

io ho protestato di più in occasione del secondo gol, sul blocco di bonucci a diego lopez che per me è fallo, il portiere nell'area piccola non lo puoi ostacolare minimamente, il fuorigioco è una questione di millimetri, fare polemica su quello è da stupidi..


----------



## MarcoG (9 Febbraio 2015)

non si può di certo parlare di taroccamento, al più di una lieve mancanza di precisione.
l'immagine che state postando non è a sua volta esatta. Il tratto sul centrocampo non è perfettamente centrato (basta misurare gli angoli per avere mezzo grado di differenza sulle stesse linee tracciate).
Inoltre non tiene conto dei problemi prospettici legati alle deformazioni dell'ottica. 
In tutti i casi, la cosa curiosa è che dalla prospettiva del guardalinee, fossi stato in lui, avrei dato fuorigioco.. quindi un bravo se lo merita (nel dubbio favorisce lo spettacolo)... e di certo questa foto non risolve il problema dei due centrali di centrocampo del milan...


----------



## Marchisio89 (9 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque si parla di millimetri, mi sembra assurda tutta questa polemica tra Juve e Milan. Che poi onestamente il gol del Milan é nato da un angolo che non c'era, quindi...

La brutta figura pero non l'ha fatta il Milan, ma Galliani.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Comunque si parla di millimetri, mi sembra assurda tutta questa polemica tra Juve e Milan. Che poi onestamente il gol del Milan é nato da un angolo che non c'era, quindi...
> 
> La brutta figura pero non l'ha fatta il Milan, ma Galliani.



concordo, sui fuorigioco io non mi sono mai lamentato, può capitare la svista, anche se c'era non è giusto fare polemica, è sempre questione di millimetri, sono cose che capitano..


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Febbraio 2015)

Plasma ha scritto:


> Leggi cio' che ha scritto Marcog,noi non parliamo della superiorità della juve.....io dico solo che non si puo dire così fermamente che l'azione era regolare......ps dell'immagine su vale la stessa cosa,vedo tagli dell'erba....e' questa la tecnologia?????



Tu hai chiesto di risposte al perché la riga laterale in basso fosse curva e io ti ho risposto.
Dire con certezza che l'azione fosse regolare o meno è un altro conto, che di certo non attiene a manipolazioni o distorsioni delle immagini. Il punto è che se fuorigioco c'era, sarà stato di un millimetro. Bisogna considerare che Zaccardo aveva la gamba molto dietro il corpo, ce l'aveva spostata verso la nostra area... quindi è molto probabile che con la gamba tenga in gioco Tevez.
Quelle righe che vedi a terra sono semplicemente i manti erbosi di colore diverso, se ho capito quello che stai chiedendo.

PS: per darti l'idea del fatto della gamba di Zaccardo:


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Febbraio 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> io di sta storia non ho neanche voluto sapere niente....
> 
> personalmente non mi sono neppure documentato, visto che è stata tirata fuori solo per non parlare dell'indecente prestazione e di Pippo che sarebbe da esonero!!



la prestazione non è stata neanche malaccio, è che non si può giocare con quel centrocampo e poi paletta è inferiore a rami, non esiste fare giocare lui e panchinare il francese, per me il primo gol con rami in campo non lo prendiamo mai nella vita, nei primi metri è molto veloce rami, tevez non se lo sarebbe fatto scappare


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dope le roventi polemiche sollevate da *Adriano Galliani* in merito alla presunta scelta della *Juve *di mostrare o meno le *immagini del replay*, interviene anche il giornalista Sky* Fabio Caressa*, che spiega: "Non è la Juventus che sceglie di mandare o non le immagini. Nelle 10 partite di Serie A* ci sono diversti registi*, 6 di Sky, 3 di Mediaset e uno Rai per le 10 partite del campionato. Ieri c'era uno di Sky, quindi la Juve non ha scelto niente, come il Milan non sceglierebbe niente nelle partite in casa loro. *Il posizionamento delle camere è scelto ad inizio stagione ed è approvato dalla Lega.* La differenza è che mentre quasi tutte le altre società si affidano a Infront, Napoli e Juve si producono le proprie immagini sportive. Allora l'unico problema è quello di stabilire un organo terzo, lo potrebbe fare la Lega, che quando si litiga, dica: è cosi o non è così.
> 
> Il *fuorigioco*? Il Milan ha tweettato che la linea tracciata da Sky non era parallela al centrocampo. E' molto semplice come cosa: il *punto di vista è al centro*, quindi *c'è la focalizzazione sul punto davanti a voi *e poi c'è la prospettiva. E' puramente geometria. *L'ho spiegato anche a mia figlia che fa le scuole medie e l'ha capito*. E' per questo che la linea non sembra parallela, perché la proiezione a causa della prospettiva la rende così.
> *Guardando questa locandina, nel punto in fondo le macchine non è che vanno ad incastrarsi... si chiama prospettiva*"
> ...



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Febbraio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Caressa é lupacchiotto.



si ma simpatizza molto anche la juve, si capisce dalle telecronache


----------



## Marchisio89 (9 Febbraio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma simpatizza molto anche la juve, si capisce dalle telecronache


Puó darsi, ma é 100% romanista, l'ha detto lui stesso.
Ti assicuro che molti juventini non sopportano questo personaggio e non apprezzano le telecronache sue (e di Bergomi) quando gioca la Juve. Io personalmente non ho nulla contro di lui, non mi fa né caldo né freddo.



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> concordo, sui fuorigioco io non mi sono mai lamentato, può capitare la svista, anche se c'era non è giusto fare polemica, è sempre questione di millimetri, sono cose che capitano..


Galliani peró é intelligente, ha attirato tutta l'attenzione dei media su di sé.


----------



## MarcoG (9 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dire con certezza che l'azione fosse regolare o meno è un altro conto...


esatto... è praticamente impossibile senza conoscere l'esatta posizione della telecamera, il livello di inclinazione sul campo e l'obiettivo usato...
si parla di non più di qualche centimetro, mezzo grado al netto di potenziali errori di calcolo... e nel dubbio, da milanista, lascio correre...
Zaccardo deve imparare a salire prima, è un giocatore di serie A e non da oratorio, è lui che non deve far venire dubbio alcuno...


----------



## Plasma (10 Febbraio 2015)

la prova


----------



## Marchisio89 (10 Febbraio 2015)

Plasma ha scritto:


> /Users/fabriziomele/Downloads/IMG_20150209_195347.jpg/Users/fabriziomele/Downloads/IMG_20150209_201625.jpg


Devi caricare la foto su un hoster (tipo Imageshack, Tinypic) e poi aggiungere il link in mezzo a



, se no non si vede. Non si puó fare direttamente dal PC.


----------



## Plasma (10 Febbraio 2015)

img


----------

